# r92 Rossi .454 SOS



## Panzercat (Jul 30, 2010)

This situation is driving me nuts, so I thought i'd finally give up my lurking status and hopefully get the big guns out to help me here...

I am looking for a r92 Rossi lever action .454 and am having one hell of a time actually procuring one. Local gun stores haven't been much luck and neither has anything on the internet (if your first answer is google, I'll slash your wrists, then mine). Rossi's 2010 catalog-- http://www.rossiusa.com/2010catalog/?catalog_page=14 --has it listed, which would seem to imply it's still in production (I've heard rumor it isn't) but aside from the occasional auction site, I've got nothing... An amazing amount of nothing. Nothing with a side helping of nothing. Also gets filed under the names of Puma and Legacy, which get me nowhere as well.

Yeah, I looked at the Rossi authorized dealers list... Walmart figures prominently there (I'm located in AZ); good luck on that. So I guess two questions:
1) WTF is the issue with getting these rifles?
2) More importantly, can anybody suggest a reliable source for obtaining one?

Thanks in advance for helping the n00b.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Without knowing any thing about the rifles you are talking about, I will throw a couple things out here any way. I assume you are looking for a .45 LC (bullet diam .454)? Puma has a m92, which I am guessing is going to be the same as your Rossi(or similar) in .45LC. I checked legacysports.com, that is where I found them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Panzercat (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Main issue there is that a .45LC is definitely not the same as a .454 casull. If it were that simple, I would have had this rifle months ago... maybe get myself a nice Taurus Thunderbolt  Guns rated for the .45LC won't be able to handle the pressures of a .454 or even chamber them because of the slight length difference. A .454 can load .45LC's, just not the other way around; and few people make them in a lever gun format because of the pressure concerns.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotcha, I have never seen or heard of a .454 casull rifle so that is why I guessed at the .454 as the bullet diameter instead of the casull cartridge. Sorry that didn't help! Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------

